# Laptop: Sound von CD kommt nur mit Unterbrechungen

## uhai

..daher wollte ich DMA "zuschalten":

```
Schlepptop home # hdparm -tT /dev/cdrom

/dev/cdrom:

read() failed: Input/output error

 Timing buffered disk reads:  read() failed: Input/output error

BLKFLSBUF failed: Function not implemented

```

Ich denke, dass das Laufwerk kein DMA unterstuetzt, oder?

Was kann ich dann tun, damit der Sound ohne Aussetzer von der CD kommt?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Tue Apr 08, 2008 9:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> daher wollte ich DMA "zuschalten"

 

In diesem Falle hättest du wohl einen kurzen Blick auf die man-page von hdparm werfen sollen. Die Option die du suchst heißt "-d".

Und du solltest außerdem verraten, womit du denn die CD Abspielst (Programm). Möglicherweise ist ja gar nicht das Laufwerk schuld.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich denke, dass das Laufwerk kein DMA unterstuetzt, oder? 

 

Das Laufwerk muss nicht DMA unterstützen, sondern der Controller. Da das ein Laptop ist, findest du evtl. bei Google etwas, wenn du mal nach dem Modell und Schlagwörtern wie "DMA" und "Linux" suchst.

----------

## uhai

Ich versuche mit amarok (xine) ueber alsa CD zu hoeren. 

Der Blick in die manpage zu hdparm war ein guter Tip. (Besser als meine Erinnerung):

```
 hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom

/dev/cdrom:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 using_dma     =  1 (on)

```

Meine .asoundrc:

```
pcm.!default {

        type hw

        card 0

        device 0

}

ctl.!default {

        type hw

        card 0

}

```

Die Aussetzer bleiben trotz DMA  :Sad: 

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Das Laufwerk muss nicht DMA unterstützen, sondern der Controller. Da das ein Laptop ist, findest du evtl. bei Google etwas, wenn du mal nach dem Modell und Schlagwörtern wie "DMA" und "Linux" suchst.

 

Lässt sich auch mit hdparm ermitteln,

```
hdparm -i /dev/cdrom
```

UDMA modes listet dann die unterstütztem Modes.

MfG

josef.95

----------

## uhai

ok, UDMA2 is current active:

```
Schlepptop home # hdparm -i /dev/cdrom

/dev/cdrom:

 Model=TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-C2502, FwRev=1707, SerialNo=X000206075

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=128kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 

 AdvancedPM=no

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 3:  ATA/ATAPI-2,3,4,5

 * signifies the current active mode

```

Warum wird die CD dann mit Unterbrechungen wiedergegeben? Gibt es da eine konfigurierbare Pufferung?

uhai

----------

## uhai

Ist der Coppermine vielleicht zu schwach? Ich dachte eigentlich, das wäre früher auch schon mit einem 486er gelaufen...

uhai

----------

## balgo

Schau doch mal beim Abspielen, ob du ein paar Meldungen um die Ohren gehauen bekommst. Wenn ja dann poste doch diese "dmesg" Zeilen hier.

----------

## uhai

Start von amarok in der Konsole, folgender Fehler nach "CD abspielen":

```
 amarok: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:

klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'cdda'.

amarok: 

amarok: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:

klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'cdda'.

amarok: 

amarok: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:

klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'cdda'.

amarok: 

amarok: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:

klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'cdda'.

amarok: 

amarok: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:

klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'cdda'.

amarok: 

amarok: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:

klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'cdda'.

amarok: 

amarok: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:

klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'cdda'.

amarok: 

amarok: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:

klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'cdda'.

amarok: 

amarok: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:

klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'cdda'.

amarok: 

amarok: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:

klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'cdda'.

amarok: 

amarok: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:

klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'cdda'.

amarok: 

amarok: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:

klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'cdda'.

amarok: 

amarok: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:

klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'cdda'.

amarok: 

amarok: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:

klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'cdda'.

amarok: 

amarok: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:

klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'cdda'.

amarok: 

amarok: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:

klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'cdda'.

amarok: 

amarok: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:

klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'cdda'.

amarok: 

amarok: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:

klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'cdda'.

amarok: 

```

Dann zeigt amarok die Titelliste von CD an. Nach dem Start eines Titels sind die Aussetzer da, aber keine Fehlermeldungen.

tail -f /var/log/dmesg ergibt nichts.

uhai

PS: xfmedia hat die gleichen Aussetzer

----------

## uhai

Na prima!

Nach Reboot kein Sound mehr tut...

uhai

<Edit> Starte ich amarok in der Konsole kommt 

```
xine konnte keine Audio-Treiber initialisieren.
```

An der Konsole sieht das so aus:

```
$ amarok

Amarok: [Loader] Starting amarokapp..

Amarok: [Loader] Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.

kbuildsycoca running...

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::insertKAccel( kaccel = 0x8130778 ): KAccel object already contains an action name "play_pause"

QLayout "unnamed" added to QVBox "unnamed", which already has a layout

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::insertKAccel( kaccel = 0x8130778 ): KAccel object already contains an action name "play_pause"

QLayout: Adding KToolBar/mainToolBar (child of QVBox/unnamed) to layout for PlaylistWindow/PlaylistWindow

QObject::connect: Incompatible sender/receiver arguments

        StarManager::ratingsColorsChanged() --> ContextBrowser::ratingOrScoreOrLabelsChanged(const QString&)

Amarok: [Loader] Amarok is taking a long time to load! Perhaps something has gone wrong?

```

Was bedeutet das alles?

uhai

----------

